# Hooch & Dave ... specially for you



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

The kits this morning ... same BG, same little purrty faces


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Linn, your posts always start my day off right!!
Thanks!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww....too cute. I found a little Kitten last week that my Mom has taken in. I'd forgotten how cute kitties are!

Im assuming it's the same kitten in each shot....his pink nose really stands out in the first shot, very cute.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Im assuming it's the same kitten in each shot....his pink nose really stands out in the first shot, very cute.


Congrats on your new kitty!! Post pics! )

No, there are four kittens in this litter. I posted their pics in order of birth (same as I did yesterday).


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Linn, your posts always start my day off right!!
> Thanks!


  Mary, at least I am doing something right then?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Urgh!!!!!!!!!! I thought we were going to be friends. ROFL You know I want one now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed yesterday's...sorry. They are adorable. I thought it was the lighting. Well then, #! has my heart. Love his pink nose.

Lucky Miss Margie, the kitten we found, is doing much better. She scared Mom and Dad because she stopped eating for a day so they took her to the Vet. She's fine, just in need of TLC. I don't understand why anyone would abandon babies like that. She was eating grass and dirt...


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Lucky Miss Margie, the kitten we found, is doing much better. She scared Mom and Dad because she stopped eating for a day so they took her to the Vet. She's fine, just in need of TLC. I don't understand why anyone would abandon babies like that. She was eating grass and dirt...


Some people should never be allowed to own pets  Margie is going to thrive with all the TLC and good care your parents are giving her.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Urgh!!!!!!!!!! I thought we were going to be friends. ROFL You know I want one now.


 I love it when I turn anti-cat men into softies :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think it is these heart attacks I get to where I cry doing Mrs Hooch's Lifetime movies too. I must be turning into a girl in my bad health.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Very interesting how genetics can play a role  In Lori's first litter (sired by Buffie) she had a boy that was named "Sofos" by his owner. He is a Seal Mitted with a huge nose blaze. Below are two pics of him.

In Lori's current litter (also sired by Buffie) she produced a kitten almost identical to Sofos! Here he is in the top picture.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> I must be turning into a girl in my bad health.


:no: ... you have now matured and realised that it is OK for men to cry, and to feel emotions ... just like women do


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> :no: ... you have now matured and realised that it is OK for men to cry, and to feel emotions ... just like women do


I am not sure about the mature part. I can still pout up with the best of them if I don;t get my beer.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love those sweet kittens ,simply adorabe!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the teenie, teenie little front teeth in the first kitty pic.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to agree it makes me want one too!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

the second pic in both batches are my favourite, lovely pics of those darn cats !!!

I can see Hooch with one of those purring on his lap.................heehee


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,they are so cute! I wish I had not had a cat allergies.


----------

